# Ceado E5



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

Any users of Ceado E5p??


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

Any thoughts will be much appreciated


----------



## mawst95 (Sep 18, 2016)

There's a thread on another popular forum. Don't know if I'm allowed to say.


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 27, 2016)

I just came back from seeing one in a showroom (looking for a grinder myself). It's definitely got the best burr size for the money, but I'm just not convinced...

Any active users on here?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

get a better grinder for your money SH, will be a lot of zenith E65,s coming up in a few months - get a zenith SH - will run for ever, or a jolly and keep much of its value the e5 will drop to £150 SH as soon as you buy it, the ceado e37 is the one to keep an eye out for


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks, @jimbojohn55. Follow up - why do you believe there will be zeniths coming up?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

mostly because a lot of the E65 owners have had their grinders for 2yrs and are looking at upgrades or moving in a different direction such as the Niche grinder. some e65 s have already gone through the for sale thread but they are quite rare still, you might be worth putting up a wanted ad in the for sale section.

don't worry about second hand the higher end grinders are built to last and grind forever, in fact I'm planning to be buried with my mazzer, it will give the archaeologists something to think about.


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 27, 2016)

Haha, cool







Thanks!


----------

